# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Wondering about Tracy C, Hey Tracy, are you still here?

## Artista

*Tracy C,* 

You have not been active for a while and we have not had a conversation in quite a long time now.
I have been wondering just how you have been.
Does anybody here know how she is doing?
*
I hope she is doing OK!*

----------

